# 75 Gal Tank



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

Here is my new 75 gal tank. Its been set up for a little over 2 weeks now. Finally got my pressurized CO2 working so hopfully it will help out.

*Specs*
Lighting - Aquaticlife T5HO 48"
Substrate - Eco-Complete (80lbs)
Pressurized CO2

*Plants*
Amazon Sword
Narrow Leaf Java Fern
Sunset Hygrophila 
Crypt Wendtii 
Limnophila Aquatica
Rotala Rotundifolia
Hair grass (maybe)

*Fish*
10 Cardinal Tetras 
8 Black Neon Tetra 
4 Rasbora Espei 
2 Siamese Algae Eater 
2 Otos 
2 German Blue Ram 
1 Glass Catfish


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

so nice with all that space. should fill in nicely. Those baby neon's on the bottom? or blue gravel?


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

tranceaddict said:


> so nice with all that space. should fill in nicely. Those baby neon's on the bottom? or blue gravel?


Thanks 
Blue gravel from swapping the substrate from my 35gal, been picking it out every once and a while.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

looks good so far,, cant wait for it to grow out!


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

Here is an update on my tank.
Plants are growing pretty well, although still battling green spot algae.


----------



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

Nice job!! are you planting the flame moss in this tank? I think it would be really nice to add driftwood with moss on it.



destructo said:


> Here is an update on my tank.
> Plants are growing pretty well, although still battling green spot algae.


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

Looks very Nice, i'm sure it will be awesome once everything starts to grow in. Lots of schools of lil fishies will be great in there too.....

Looking forward to updates....
cheers!!!!


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

Updated


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

Updated Feb 2012


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

Updated
(Crappy cellphone pic)


----------

